# chave de cadeia



## Mangato

Gostaria de saber o sentido de *chave de cadeia, *  fora do da ferramenta.


----------



## brasileirinho

Geralmente se aplica a mulheres que se relacionam com marginais. Esse é o sentido que conheço. Acho que pode estender-se a qualquer pessoa que se relacione com bandidos e marginais.

Ex.: (exemplo pessoal)

_Não mexa com aquela menina, ela é chave de cadeia. _(Se relaciona com pessoas que, possivelmente, foram presas)


----------



## Vanda

MG, achei algumas explicações. Uma delas se refere às mocinhas menores de idade e o envolvimento delas com homens, o que pode levá-los à cadeia (pedofilia, etc.).
NUm site masculino achei esta definição:


> deliciosamente charmosa, ciente de do poder que tem nas mãos. Imatura, instável, insegura, ciumenta, com graves tendências a barracos públicos, trajam saias de poucos palmos, acompanhada de decotes libidinosos, ou qualquer outra roupa suficiente para provocar ereções instantâneas em machos no perímetro. Ah, e mencionei que elas costumam ser menores de idade?


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado, entendi


----------



## vf2000

Caros amigos, eu acho que essa expressão pode ser generalizada a tudo o que leve alguém à cadeia, não?


----------



## brasileirinho

vf2000 said:


> Caros amigos, eu acho que essa expressão pode ser generalizada a tudo o que leve alguém à cadeia, não?



Bom, não sei se chega a levar a pessoa à cadeia, mas até onde sei, essa expressão é usada para pessoas que tem ligações com pessoas ligadas ao crime, sejam trombadinhas, sejam traficantes, etc.


----------



## Mangato

Cá temos uma expressão *carne de presidio,*  aquele que tem moitas posibilidades de ir a cadeia. Mas vejo no enlace que colocou a  Vanda que a chave de cadeia seria o que conhecemos por uma "Lolita", em referência à  protagonista do romance do Vladimir Novokov.

Uma dúvida, nada a ver com o contexto. Uma chave de cadeia pode ser isso?, ou é um falso amigo de _llave de cadena_


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Cá temos uma expressão *carne de presidio,*  aquele que tem moitas posibilidades de ir a cadeia. Mas vejo no enlace que colocou a  Vanda que a chave de cadeia seria o que conhecemos por uma "Lolita", em referência à  protagonista do romance do Vladimir Novokov.
> 
> Uma dúvida, nada a ver com o contexto. Uma chave de cadeia pode ser isso?, ou é um falso amigo de _llave de cadena_



Acredito ser um falso amigo. Para esse tipo de _cadena_, utilizamos _corrente_, bem como diz no site. Chave de cadeia, da forma que foi perguntada inicialmente, é um adjetivo, e não um substantivo.

Só para complementar, _cadena _em espanhol pode ser tanto _cadeia_ como _corrente_, em português. Mas a expressão _chave de cadeia_ faz referência a cadeia como _presídio_.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Acredito ser um falso amigo. Para esse tipo de _cadena_, utilizamos _corrente_, bem como diz no site. Chave de cadeia, da forma que foi perguntada inicialmente, é um adjetivo, e não um substantivo.
> 
> Só para complementar, _cadena _em espanhol pode ser tanto _cadeia_ como _corrente_, em português. Mas a expressão _chave de cadeia_ faz referência a cadeia como _presídio_.


 
Concordo amigo,  agora sem dúvida nenhuma.


----------



## Isabelavon

Haveria alguma expressão similar a "chave de cadeia" em espanhol?


----------



## Isabelavon

ou a 171? 

Obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

*Amistad peligrosa*. No tiene la fuerza expresiva del original pero ahora no se me ocurre otra.   *Moneda falsa* puede ser otra opción. En siglos pasados, afortunadamente, se utilizó dogal de verdugo, pero actualmente creo que la expresión no se entendería.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tenho entendido que esta expressão (chave de cadeia) não se aplica apenas a moças ou a todos que podem acabar na cadeia (prisão), pois lembrei-me de outra situação que é também muito usada: advogado chave de cadeia. 

Este é o advogado que fica nas portas das delegacias e presídios na expectativa de conseguir clientes (geralmente presos sem muito recursos) para defender o seu dia a dia (já que não conseguiria que outros clientes melhores o contratassem). 

Assim, a expressão acabou tornando-se também um sinônimo para profissionais de "quinta categoria".


----------



## okporip

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Tenho entendido que esta expressão (chave de cadeia) não se aplica apenas a moças ou a todos que podem acabar na cadeia (prisão)


 
Assim como vf2000, acima, concordo. "Chave de cadeia", para mim, é alguém ou algo "complicado", num sentido bastante específico, próximo ao universo que remete ao crime e à prisão. Por exemplo: posso aconselhar um amigo a não andar na companhia de fulano, por ser este "o maior *chave de cadeia*" (anda armado, sempre traz droga consigo, costuma envolver-se em brigas e confusões...). 



> lembrei-me de outra situação que é também muito usada: advogado chave de cadeia. Este é o advogado que fica nas portas das delegacias e presídios na expectativa de conseguir clientes (geralmente presos sem muito recursos) para defender o seu dia a dia (já que não conseguiria que outros clientes melhores o contratassem). Assim, a expressão acabou tornando-se também um sinônimo para profissionais de "quinta categoria".


 
Aí, a expressão é outra: advogado *de* *porta *(justamente) de cadeia.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

okporip said:


> Assim como vf2000, acima, concordo. "Chave de cadeia", para mim, é alguém ou algo "complicado", num sentido bastante específico, próximo ao universo que remete ao crime e à prisão. Por exemplo: posso aconselhar um amigo a não andar na companhia de fulano, por ser este "o maior *chave de cadeia*" (anda armado, sempre traz droga consigo, costuma envolver-se em brigas e confusões...).
> 
> 
> 
> Aí, a expressão é outra: advogado *de* *porta *(justamente) de cadeia.



Tens TODA A RAZÃO. Desculpe-me, me confundi. Realmente, minha definição é para a expressão "advogado porta de cadeia" e não "chave de cadeia".  

Valeu!


----------

